# What Bloodline?



## dpbreeds (Nov 17, 2012)

I recently got a Blue Pitbull, I was wanting some opinions from the pitbull lovers. I've been hearing about blue razor edge, gotti, etc.... bloodlines... I was wondering what bloodline yall thought my blue pit was... he is 6 months old and pretty big!! He's really lazy & laid back...


----------



## dpbreeds (Nov 17, 2012)

Anybody? Lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

No way to know without papers. If you have papers, there are members who can help interpret papers and determine bloodlines but there is no way to know without actual information on the parentage.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

^^ like was already said there is no way of knowing without papers.. hes a cutie.. welcome to GP 

Just an fyi... razors edge & gotti are am bully bloodlines


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

No way of knowing without a ped, and even then there's always the chance of Paper Hanging.
And Gotti and Razor's Edge are not APBT lines. He's probably just an Am Bully, good looking dog though.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Structurally your dog does not have the characteristics of a line bred edge dog or gotti dog. You can tell he is more of a pitbull mix by the lack ridges under his eyes in his skull structure. His snout is a bit too long, but you get that in some bullies.

NO PAPERS = YOU WILL NEVER KNOW
I can be wrong, but im just as wrong judging a dog with no papers

-Goodluck! You can find edge dogs, and gotti dogs at rescues. Im an advocate for a local bully/pit rescue, if youre interested in a bully. I can forward you their information. You want a real bully you need to consider buying one from a breeder, that will hand you papers.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html

Cute pup though


----------



## dpbreeds (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your replies...Yall are right I wouldn't know without papers. Im guessing he is some type of bully. His snout looks long in this pic, But all around he has like a short diamond shape head.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

It's pretty safe to say he isn't pure. Bully or Staff mix is probably about right. 6-8 Months is probably the WORST age to start guessing. It's like the Awkward Teenager stage, but for dogs lol


----------



## dpbreeds (Nov 17, 2012)

Yea, I was thinking he was a bully. I notice when he walks his front legs are bolded in... and plus hes lazy so yea..lol.. how do I delete this thread??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

serious cause he is lazy he is bully?? seems like you have some learning to do and what is bolded??? folded or bowed?? that has nothing to do with being bully that has to do with bad structure period. Please don't put down dogs you know nothing about yet.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

and you cant delete threads, they will die off and fall to the bottom of the list eventually.


----------

